# Lump on my neck



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok in the last 12hrs or so a lump of a marble size has grown under the skin on the left side just under the jaw bone near the ear.

It's slightly painful to the touch. I can't see it unless I pull the skin tight. I prodded and squeezed it last night which probably hasn't helped. I have just found a smaller pea size one half down my neck on the same side.

Anyone had this before?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not experienced it myself but I'd go and get it checked out ASAP.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like a swollen gland but I'm not a doc. Best get it seen to.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Have you had to do anything that required you to wear a helmet?

I sometimes get a similar thing when starting to wear a cycle or motorbike helmet if I havent worn one for a while.

As always, see your doc if in any doubt.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Paul nope I haven't. The only change in my lifestyle is this past week I've been doing weight training on the upper body, more intense than usual. I last did training last night around 8pm, I felt the lump later that night.

I could also have a infection, I sneezed twice yesterday and I felt rough afterwards, but felt fine for the rest if the day.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

have you got a pain inside your mouth ? I had issues with blocked saliva glands


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

No, nothing as of yet


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe it's a Lipoma?

I had a little one a couple of years ago:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97183&highlight=lipoma


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Could just be a trapped hair from shaving? I've panicked over one before


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My girlfriend had this quite recently - freaked me right out when I touched it too. Turns out it was just a swollen gland, she had been a bit run down and such.

Went to docs thats what she got told, but I'd get it seen to anyways.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Spoony did she get some antibiotics or just nothing? How long did she have it?

Been doing a bit of research, could well be a Node, the two I have are in this picture, in the grey highlighted area under the ear the one at the top of the highlight and the bottom.
http://www.patient.co.uk/diagram/Lymph-nodes-head-and-neck.htm

Mines tender and painful(not ouch, but oh I felt that) which is a good sign.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Trist you can sometimes get a small stone stuck in the salivary glands. Get checked to be sure:thumb: Im sure its just a mild case of being run down and a little virus or two. :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers Chilly :thumb:

I say painful, but really it's just sore to the touch, couldn't think of the right word 

I will get it checked out  Just being a Sunday nothing much I can do. Odd that I feel fine!

Although as I said I felt very odd yesterday in the car when I sneezed. Was like wow, I fell a bit funny, my throat feels dry. Happened twice within a space of 2min.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like a Detailing Bug to me:lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

:lol: Damn DODO Orange Crush, I knew I shouldn't of licked it haha


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

:lol: was nice though, good alternative to orange sorbet


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dr's opinion:

1. its your lymph node and means you're immune system is reacting to something, most commonly a viral infection

2. stop prodding and poking it

3. go to your GP if they persist and you dont come down with an obvious bug eg sore throat etc.

OR

see your GP immediately if you have any unexplained weight loss and/or night sweats.

:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers buddy :thumb:

Are you a Dr?


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

How long have you had it?

If it's been more than about a week then GET TO THE DOCTORS

Seriously, probably nothing and it depends whereabouts on your neck it is but my missus had one of these a few months back. Went to the Doctors and got - "Oh, I don't think that it's serious but I think that we'll just send you to the hospital to get it checked". 

Went to the Lymphology (or whatever it's called) department and the bloke said, "Oh, I think that it's probably nothing but we need to check. I'll just see when I can fit you in for surgery". Wife mentions we have BUPA, doctor tells her to come back the following morning (a Saturday). She had a local and had it (them) whipped out. They did a biopsy and they turned out to be swollen glands that simply had not gone down. However, because of the location on the neck, there was a chance that it was a secondary cancer.


G

EDIT - just seen that you've only had it for about 12 hours (probably 24 now). As others have mentioned, probably a swolllen gland or glands.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a node on the inside of my left tonsil.

Doc was as cool as a cucumber - said nothing to worry about, it will be gone in a couple of weeks. He was right, took a little longer though.

Hope yours is nothing serious mate:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Trist said:


> Cheers buddy :thumb:
> 
> Are you a Dr?


nope - but the one sat next to me is a GP so take her advice bud :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I had something like this years ago and it turned out to be something blocked or swollen, it wasn’t too bad at first but as it went on it was pain like I've never felt before. Went to the docs and ended up having a scan and the saliva gland in my cheek injected with iodine but it was never fathomed out and it went of its own accord. As said get it checked pronto and let us know that you’re O.K.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok been to the docs, I've got a virus apparently 

Although I think I'm on the mend, one of the nodes has gone :thumb:

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

glad to hear your on the mend, but i have one a lump on my neck not saw or anything, and moves slightly under my skin, had it for years never thought anything of it lol


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers bud 

Get it checked out buddy, the non painful ones you have to be wary of! :thumb:


----------

